# Quick show of hands....



## Vance Henry (Apr 4, 2015)

Gap shooters vs. Instinctive shooters.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 4, 2015)

I've done both. And tried some other stuff too. Without making too long of a story, I started out instinctive and shot that way for years. I switched to 3 under and eventually started noticing the arrow. So, I started using the arrow; worked great for a while, then got totally screwed up, and now have gone back to instinctive. And may go back to split finger.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm somewhere in between. Ive read the term "gapstinctive" somewhere, and I think that's about right. I can gap at close distances, 15yds and under, but if I try gapping at further distances, I can't seem to keep my tip still. So I focus on the "spot" more, but my arrow is still in my periphery, and does play a part in my aiming process. 
 When shooting moving targets, I suprise myself that I can actually hit them with a purely insticive snap shot, where there is no time to aim. But if I have time to aim, I always do.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Apr 4, 2015)

Instinctive, never really tried out gap much.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 5, 2015)

If you have to think about it, it's probably not traditional.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2015)

Instinctive and split finger. It has worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm with Todd, I was instinctive and done pretty good. No thoughts about the shot, holding the arrow in a certain place, three anchor points. Then I started experimenting and my gears got really screwed up. Slowly getting  back to where I was now. I get a certain look, or picture as it has been explained by some without worrying about distance and I let the arrow go, much more fun this way to me, and it works. I do hit the same anchor but try not to worry about it to much, I just want to get that certain look and it's gone.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 5, 2015)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> If you have to think about it, it's probably not traditional.



I don't even know what that means. ?


----------



## Stickman1 (Apr 5, 2015)

I look at target and watch my arrow hit it


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 5, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I don't even know what that means. ?



Think about it.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 5, 2015)

I shoot mostly instinctive, but I think I subconciously use the tip of the arrow too, especially for left/right alignment.


----------



## Knee Deep (Apr 5, 2015)

Instinctive, split finger. I always look at my target and I don't see the arrow, quick release. I've never tried gap. I have thought about trying different things but I always talk myself out of it cause I don't want to screw up what's working for me.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure.  I just look real hard at where I want to hit and release.  I do see the arrow in my peripheral vision.  What I have trouble with is remembering to pick a spot when shooting at game.  I get excited and just shoot at the animal.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Instictive split finger.


----------



## Gordief (Apr 5, 2015)

i instinctively go to my gap...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2015)

Gordief said:


> i instinctively go to my gap...



I knew that.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 5, 2015)

Stinktive.   No doubt.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 5, 2015)

3 under, sight down the arrow then come off of it and focus on the spot before release. I guess you would call that messed up.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know exactly what I do. I just shoot my bow and it seems to work.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2015)

3 under.....look at the spot where I want the arrow to go...


----------



## jjy (Apr 6, 2015)

I focus on where I want to the arrow to go but I'm also aware of the position of the arrow in my peripheral vision. I don't consciously figure gaps so I guess you would say I'm somewhere in between the two.


----------



## markland (Apr 6, 2015)

Both!  I shoot instinctive up to about 25yds and use a gap for 30-40!
Oh yeah forgot to add, 3-under!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 6, 2015)

3 under and I'm starting to shoot more instinctively after Dendy has pushed me that way..


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 6, 2015)

One up, two down . . . Eyes on spot with arrow in peryphial,  I would like to call it 100% instinctive.  Now I'm thinkng about it. . .


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 6, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> 3 under and I'm starting to shoot more instinctively after Dendy has pushed me that way..



There you go again Martin....blaming it on Dendy.


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 6, 2015)

I appreciate all the responses.   It's fascinating to hear about all the different shooting styles that are out there.  I find myself shooting a recurve one way and a longbow another.  Definitely favor the longbow but have lots to learn regardless.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 7, 2015)

Instinctive. I tried 3 under for a few years and was happy then I tried to learn to gap. My shooting went in the toilet from there. I now shoot split finger the way I learned and bleed stuff ..often.RC


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 7, 2015)

robert carter said:


> I now shoot split finger the way I learned and bleed stuff ..often.RC



Gotta be my favorite quote I've seen on here.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 7, 2015)

ngabowhunter said:


> Gotta be my favorite quote I've seen on here.



It ain't got nothing to do w how he shoots......


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 16, 2015)

Split finger and just look at the target. I only shoot out to 15 yards so figuring arrow trajectory isn't needed anyway. 
I hunt from the ground so my window of opportunity is very short - I can't take the  time to aim or think too hard about my shot. That said I can't even imagine using a sight on a bow like the compound shooters.


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 22, 2015)

Instinctive


----------



## gurn (Apr 26, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> 3 under and I'm starting to shoot more instinctively after Dendy has pushed me that way..



Ha I remember the first time I shot with Dendy he saw me shootin and said...."can you shoot fast"??? I took that as in a nice way meanin.
Hey man what the heck are you doin??? Shootin that slow them pigs are gonna get away!  Ha!!  He was pushing me into his fast but deadly style.   Id say he shoots about as much instintive as anybody I've shot with. 

So like I got this here Gurn Patented Yankee Style  (GPYS)....... See pig, bend at knees, slow draw while staring at spot, anchor, refocus, add back tension, start to release, pig gone , look at Dendy, Dendy looks at me with puzzled look on face.   Repeat same process later.  
Then theres the Dendy Fast Deadly Style...(DFDS) See pig, Shoot pig, REEEEEK REEEEEK REEEEEK REEEEEK.    Slowly but surely I learn.  Next time I'm sho gonna gets me one!!!   I hope


----------



## Clipper (Apr 26, 2015)

gurn said:


> Ha I remember the first time I shot with Dendy he saw me shootin and said...."can you shoot fast"??? I took that as in a nice way meanin.
> Hey man what the heck are you doin??? Shootin that slow them pigs are gonna get away!  Ha!!  He was pushing me into his fast but deadly style.   Id say he shoots about as much instintive as anybody I've shot with.
> 
> So like I got this here Gurn Patented Yankee Style  (GPYS)....... See pig, bend at knees, slow draw while staring at spot, anchor, refocus, add back tension, start to release, pig gone , look at Dendy, Dendy looks at me with puzzled look on face.   Repeat same process later.
> Then theres the Dendy Fast Deadly Style...(DFDS) See pig, Shoot pig, REEEEEK REEEEEK REEEEEK REEEEEK.    Slowly but surely I learn.  Next time I'm sho gonna gets me one!!!   I hope



Hey Gurn, this old southern boy shoots slow, too.  Guess I need to practice some fast shooting myself.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 26, 2015)

Probably both or either at times.!!!!???.  I hate being Bi Polar...Its Awesome! Sort of.  Guess I don't really know, maybe.  You get the picture?


----------



## Dennis (Apr 27, 2015)

It seems some times I just fling them with hope and a prayer


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 27, 2015)

Dennis said:


> It seems some times I just fling them with hope and a prayer



me too, it's been workin for me.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 27, 2015)

gurn said:


> Ha I remember the first time I shot with Dendy he saw me shootin and said...."can you shoot fast"??? I took that as in a nice way meanin.
> Hey man what the heck are you doin??? Shootin that slow them pigs are gonna get away!  Ha!!  He was pushing me into his fast but deadly style.   Id say he shoots about as much instintive as anybody I've shot with.
> 
> So like I got this here Gurn Patented Yankee Style  (GPYS)....... See pig, bend at knees, slow draw while staring at spot, anchor, refocus, add back tension, start to release, pig gone , look at Dendy, Dendy looks at me with puzzled look on face.   Repeat same process later.
> Then theres the Dendy Fast Deadly Style...(DFDS) See pig, Shoot pig, REEEEEK REEEEEK REEEEEK REEEEEK.    Slowly but surely I learn.  Next time I'm sho gonna gets me one!!!   I hope



Now that's funny right there.


----------

